

Ask HN: How can I make atleast 500dollars per month online? - kitaka

Am a PHP/MySQL developer and I need atleast 500dollars per month to keep me focused while working on my startup ideas.<p>Any suggestions?
======
petervandijck
Do you have an online resume that shows/proves your skills?

~~~
kitaka
I don't have a resume online but I can easily send an email with all the
websites and facebook applications that i've developed.

~~~
petervandijck
Put them online, so people can decide if you're worth contacting _before_
emailing. Make sure it looks nice and make sure there's a way to evaluate your
skills (code examples, ...).

~~~
kitaka
Thanks for the advice. I'm going to get working on that soon.

------
RDDavies
Freelance. Are you stateside or overseas? If stateside, hop on craigslist,
send emails to those looking. $500/mo should be pretty easy, even if just
starting out, IF you're motivated to find work.

~~~
kitaka
Am from Africa, I've tried craigslist and a couple of other freelance sites
but I didn't get any leads. Thanks for the response.

